# Looking for the Carolinas for 7/10-17



## Mike76 (Jun 23, 2016)

Looking for something in Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head for July 10th week in a two bedroom unit.


----------



## Robert D (Jun 23, 2016)

*[Exceeds forum limit - please see note below]*

[The maximum price on this forum is $100 per night.]


----------



## coellectors (Jun 26, 2016)

Hello 
I have a 2 bedroom beginning 7/10 at Wyndham Towers on the Grove for 4 nights. 
Give me a call or text 484-794-1897


----------



## Mike76 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Now changed to this weekend. Need Friday through Tuesday*

Looking for something 7/1-7/5 in a any size unit. Carolina's

thank you!


----------

